# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  Remember

## lordring

*السلام عليكم*

*تصميم الجديد من وحي الكلمات التالية*

*Remember, I will still be here,
As long as you hold me, in your memory*

*Remember, when your dreams have ended,
Time can be transcended,
Just remember me*

----------


## لحن الخلود

ابداااااااااااااااااااع روعه سلمت يمناك 
يعطيك الف عافية 
ابداع رائع

----------


## RamSia

وااااو واااو واااااو 
قمة في الروعة بجد وبصراحه اعجز عن الوصف 

يعطيك مليون عافيه وبانتظار المزيد من الابداع

----------


## نور الهدى

يسلمو الايادي 


الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## lordring

> ابداااااااااااااااااااع روعه سلمت يمناك 
> يعطيك الف عافية 
> ابداع رائع



شكرا على المرور بالموضوع والكلمات الجميلة

----------


## lordring

> وااااو واااو واااااو 
> قمة في الروعة بجد وبصراحه اعجز عن الوصف 
> 
> يعطيك مليون عافيه وبانتظار المزيد من الابداع



 
شكرا عل المرور نورتي الموضوع

----------


## lordring

> يسلمو الايادي 
> 
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية



 
شكرا عل المرور

----------

